# GRUB doesn't load intel-ucode.img

## squeegily

Right now, the in-kernel "firmware-style" CPU microcode loading (the only current method even approximating cleanliness) doesn't work on i686.

The current/only recommended way to load "early-initrd" microcode is incredibly hacky and unclean (breaks root=UUID, breaks on updates), however, the people over at Arch have already discussed this issue and come up with a reasonably clean fix.

This patch allows one to simply place intel-ucode.img in /boot and grub will detect it (in addition to, it seems, any existing initramfs.)

While the patch still needs a small bit of work (doesn't support AMD microcode, /boot is hardcoded), it seems that either it, or something very like it, would make a vital addition to Gentoo's grub for x86.

----------

## josephg

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/intel_microcode#Configuration seems clean enough to me, and works just fine.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

When you write your own grub sections, which I recommend:

```
    initrd /early_ucode.cpio /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.2.3-gentoo

```

first file microcode from intel. second file my initramfs_which_was_a_bit_adapted

I do not see the issue now!

I just update kernel file + name, title of my boot section!

off topic: the grub scripts are already too dangerius to cause dataloss, e.g. linux mint for example. I never understood why guys would prefer a script, instead of copy a file, and just changing a few parts of a bootloader. 

```
ASUS-G75VW roman # qlist -Iv grub

ASUS-G75VW roman # 

```

+ Benefit of no disc waste of installed grub package in your world file. It's enough to have it just once installed on your disc.

edit: I think there was also a way to implement / build in an initramfs in the kernel. This may be more easier for you in this case.

----------

## josephg

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> When you write your own grub sections, which I recommend:
> 
> ```
>     initrd /early_ucode.cpio /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.2.3-gentoo
> 
> ...

 

that's exactly what i do. but i have my own custom script/sections instead of using the provided ones.

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> off topic: the grub scripts are already too dangerius to cause dataloss, e.g. linux mint for example. I never understood why guys would prefer a script, instead of copy a file, and just changing a few parts of a bootloader.

 

grub2 is too much bloatware imho pandering to dumbing down (automating?) everything  :Sad:  but i'm stuck with it, as i use btrfs subvolumes and don't have any other choice.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *josephg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grub2 is too much bloatware imho pandering to dumbing down (automating?) everything  but i'm stuck with it, as i use btrfs subvolumes and don't have any other choice.

 

Just write your own boot section for grub2. grub2 can be small and beautiful as grub 1 was.

----------

